# Help!! Gas leaking



## 2quick (Nov 30, 2009)

Where can i get these new? part no. 4B0 201 075BL repair kits maybe? TIA


----------



## 2quick (Nov 30, 2009)

Any suggestions other than buying a new tank?


----------



## Junkyarddawg (Dec 5, 2013)

If it can't be epoxied back together, I might consider cutting the npple off flush then drill and tap the boss for a brass pipe nipple. The 3M brand expoxy that comes in a syringe with self mixing tip is very fast curing and strong. 
Hope this helps


----------

